# Base vehicle Battery



## TheOnlyMaster (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi 

I am new to this game and have a general question about the Fiat battery. 

After a long trip (about 2 hours) the Motorhome (Ace Airstream) control "box" says the battery is 13.1 V. After a day just sitting on the drive it goes down to 12.9 and over a week it gradually drops to 12.5 etc. Over winter (we got the van last Sept) it went down to 11.8 (i think) and the engine would not start without a recharge.

My question is: is this gradual discharge normal? As far as I know the only power being used is from the alarm system.

Sorry if my question seems basic, but that sums up my knowledge of such things

Gerry )


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Whilst charging from the alternator it would be quite normal for it to show in excess of 13v. A couple of hours after stopping will give a true reading after it has lost its surface charge - something less than 12.9v according to the condition of the battery.

You don't say how old your motorhome is but a lot of the new vans have things drawing power through the canbus wiring apart from the alarm - radio, reversing camera etc. and it can amount to quite a draw. Removal of the radio face plate is one partial solution.

You may need to do some detective work to see what is still using power even when you are stationary.

JohnW


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Mine does the same - the cobra alarm is the cause - if I leave the vehicle for three weeks I plug a charger iinto the cigar lighter to keep it above 12 volts


----------



## TheOnlyMaster (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks John

The van is only 2 years old. I think you are telling me that this discharge is probably normal as there will be things drawing power although to my "layman" thinking with everything turned "off" then off should mean off!! 

Gerry


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

TheOnlyMaster said:


> Thanks John
> The van is only 2 years old. I think you are telling me that this discharge is probably normal as there will be things drawing power although to my "layman" thinking with everything turned "off" then off should mean off!!
> Gerry


Hi Gerry,

Yes, I am of the old school too. When you turn something off you expect it to be OFF. Fortunately my old fashioned van does just that - on is ON and off is OFF! No half measures. My son in law works for a Volvo dealer and he tells me that some of them can take up to 2 hours to wind themselves down after turning the key!

There will be someone along shortly I am sure who is much more knowledgeable in the ways of modern electrickery.

JohnW


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

12.6v is fully charged....after resting.
Mine goes down to about 12.1v, about half charged, after 3 weeks or so. It will start the vehicle at this level OK.

I charge it for a few hours every 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I don't really like a design that requires a computer to lock and unlock the doors but modern vans seem to.
You may find in your instructions information on removing the earth (neg) lead from the battery but this is not always possible. The alternative is charging every few weeks.

These light vans are designed to be used and if you don't there can be problems. The other known issues are brake disks rusting and needing to be replaced, seals sticking, clutch problems. They are happiest being thrashed along a motorway day after day at about 70 mph for two years and then scrapped!! This is not quite how we use them but does explain why we get some problems in the winter.
In this context a battery that requires charging each week is reasonable.

We leave ours on charge. The Swift system allows trickle charging of the engine battery (or leisure battery)

I hope that some of this helps.


----------

